# Red bump on face, need help



## iyapanlilio (Apr 23, 2008)

So, a few days ago (let's say 4, to be safe) I noticed this red bump under my right eye (upper part of apple of cheek?). I, of course, freaked out. My initial assumption was that it's a pimple. So, no makeup since then (except for blush this morning, because I HAD to), obsessively clean with face and stuff, and dabbed it with tea tree oil and neosporin. 4 days later (tonight) it's still there, looking the same, feeling the same. When I say feeling the same, I mean, it doesn't itch (like an insect bite does), it doesn't hurt when I touch it (unlike if it's a major pimple and it's kind of tender), and it just doesn't feel like anything other than a red bump on my face. I'm kind of freaking out now (post initial-freak-out kind of freak out). Do any of you have an idea as to what it could be, and what I could do to make it go away??


----------



## Merecat (Apr 23, 2008)

It sounds like cystic acne. I'm 29 years old and am just now having some episodes of it. I'm still trying to figure out a plan of attack, myself. I've tried almost everything. I'm considering breaking down and calling a dermatologist. ugh.


----------



## patsluv (Apr 28, 2008)

I had that before and my plan of attack was dabbing benzoyl peroxide on it every hour. It went down and looked much better after a few days.


----------



## BrookeG (May 6, 2008)

It sounds like it may be a nebus (which is another name for a beauty mark). They can be brown, the color of your skin or red. They usually stick up a little bit out of the skin. The only way to remove this is going to the dermatologist and getting it burnt off. Don't worry, it's no big deal.


----------

